# Sick chicken



## ChickenCrazy01 (May 8, 2016)

I have an ill chicken. She was fine last night, but this morning she is standing all fluffed up in the corner, her comb was to the side, her eyes don't look normal, and when I picked her up I noticed she has lost some weight. She's a 4 1/2 year old Golden Laced Wyandotte. She's currently in our 45 degree garage with electrolyte water, but I don't know what else to do for her. Thank You!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The first question is when was the last time she laid? Has she ever had laying issues?


----------



## ChickenCrazy01 (May 8, 2016)

I am not sure as we have 9 other chickens. No laying problems that I know of. It is very cold here (about 5 degrees) but I thought it was odd since none of the other birds were acting weird.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Having so little other information it's difficult to throw much about what may going on out her way.

She might be running a fever because of the ruffled up feathers. You can try a 325 mg aspirin in a gallon of water to see if that helps. 

If you have a good place to do it, hang a light about a foot above her. Or somewhere she can get to. If she travels to it then that kind of proves the fever. 

Watch her droppings. Encourage her to eat my mixing her feed with water. You can add things like chopped egg to tempt her. 

We're just going to need more info on what other signs/symptoms she has.


----------



## ChickenCrazy01 (May 8, 2016)

She is also acting lethargic and I think her legs may be weak by the way that she is standing. I'll see if we have any aspirin to give her.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

you should check her for an egg that's stuck. but you said she's thin. has she ever been wormed?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

There are 3 possibilities; eggbound, worms, or cocci. With the weight loss and lethargy you mentioned, I suspect possible worms. I recommend giving her 1/2cc valbazen orally. Valbazen slowly kills worms over several days preventing toxic dead worm overload unlike other wormers. Then repeat dosing again in 10 days.
if you suspect she's eggbound, put her in a container of warm water up to her sides and gently massage her underside front to rear while she's soaking, for about 20 minutes. The warm water will relax her and will expand her innards, massaging helps move the egg along. Then put a little olive oil just inside the vent and around the vent area. The oil will make it easier for her to lay the stuck or large egg. Repeat soaking as necessary.
Since she is 4.5 years old, cocci is a remote possibility but the symptoms are similar. Have you noticed any blood in her feces? That would be a good indicator that it might be cocci. Treatment would be corid 9.6% liquid solution, 10cc's mixed in one gallon of water for 5-7 days. Make it fresh daily. You would have to give it to her orally via an eyedropper of the mixture since she's most likely not eating nor drinking. Give her an eyedropperful at a minimum of 5-6 or more times a day in order to be effective until she can drink on her own.


----------



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

It seems in each circumstance where a chicken displays any form of illness, it comes down to worms. Having read a lot of the illnesses of late since my Pekin passed away, it is the main culprit. Regardless if you physically see them or not chickens have worms and if their immunity is down they come down fast. Best to worm them regularly beginning of each season. Hope your chicken recovers.


----------



## ChickenCrazy01 (May 8, 2016)

Hmm.. I have never wormed her. I do not have Valbazen on hand, could Ivermectin or something else work? I have some Ivermectin.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Ivermectin is ineffective as a wormer in chickens; including injectable and pour on.
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1439-0450.1989.tb00635.x/abstract


----------



## ChickenCrazy01 (May 8, 2016)

Sadly, she has passed away  It seems whenever we have a sick chicken they go downhill very very quickly. I will definitely see about worming them, I knew you could, but never have in my 9 years of raising chickens. It is true that our goats and rabbits have worm issues, so I guess it would be right to assume that worms could have been a problem here. I'll be keeping a very close eye on our other birds.


----------



## ChickenCrazy01 (May 8, 2016)

It's not going to hurt them to worm them, even if we aren't 100% sure they have worms, correct?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

ChickenCrazy01 said:


> It's not going to hurt them to worm them, even if we aren't 100% sure they have worms, correct?


No it wont hurt them. I worm my birds monthly. You can always take fresh fecal samples to a vet and have them look under a microscope for worm eggs, just like a dog or cat, shouldnt cost much. 
Also, if they tell you they saw cocci on the microscopic slide, ask them how much cocci was present. It is normal for some cocci to be present, but if the the slide is loaded with cocci, then there's a problem and birds will need to be treated. 
If they see worm eggs, they will let you know what type of worms your birds have and treat accordingly.
I'm sorry for your loss and wish you the best.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm sorry for you loss and treating the rest for worms can do nothing but good for your flock.A vet once told me if it eats off the ground,it probably has worms and needs treated.


----------



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

Aww so sorry she passed. It's so difficult to know and how to treat them. Best worm the rest of your flock.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would worm your chickens. but it doesn't mean she died from worms, sometimes we never know what killed them. we can only guess.


----------

